# Question with my level pn my sight



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What sight? Could be that second and third axis is off... What stabilizer and release? The beat thing would be drop te poundage the 5-7lbs and then slowly work your way back up after it is really steady


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Realease is a Tru-Fire Hurricane wrist realease all i know about the sights is that there tru glo the stabilizer is a cheap limbsaver one that came with my bow...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

so the sight more than likely won't have second/third axis leveling... stabilizer helps but it doesn't matter too much if you can't hold steady now. try this, don't worry about the level and get the feel of the bow down and learn the bow. after that take the quiver off and shoot and shoot and shoot worrying about the level. after that you could get into balancing the bow and all that fun stuff to make it easier to hold steady 

or you could shoot like me and don't worry about the level at all, if it hits it hits, if it doesn't hit it doesn't.... but the times when i do focus on my level it is in the middle.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I tried not looking at the level but i hit consistently to the left which is where my level is pointing towards... Thanks though for the advice!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If it's hitting left on level ground you are looking at not a sight issue but rest or shooter


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Well i dont really like the rest so my level has nothing to do with where my arrows go with my sights???


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

The land runs sorta down hill my whole yard is up-down i live on oak hill...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if its at an uphill/downhill angle it could be second or thid axis.. but i'm guessing centershot is off just a little and you are going to keep hitting left as you move back. move your rest to the right a tiny bit at a time until it is either shooting inline(walkback tune) or until the arrow it lined up with a longer stabilizer/down the center of the bwo


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Alright I will do that today.. THANKS!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Will i have to change it back as soon as i get on level ground?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Will i have to change it back as soon as i get on level ground?


no, unless your 3rd axis is off which it most likly isn't because its a hunting sight. As soon as you walkback tune it, It should be shooting perfect left/right from 0-50 yards or however far you plan to shoot and you shouldn't have to change it from uphill to downhill shots.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks but does anyone have the answer to the question Does my level effect my arrow placement new to compounds used to just nock an arrow pull anchor realease not pull anchor steady aim then fire.....


----------



## busdriver51 (Jan 21, 2009)

Forget about the level, when you draw line up you peep and sight pin, then move your pin to the target area keeping your arm straight make all movement from the waist and when you are on target pull the trigger, dont try to hold on target, when on target pull the trigger. This works for me, but everyone says I shoot too fast, but I can see nothing wrong with fast and accurate.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

What happens if you hold on target??


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

busdriver51 said:


> Forget about the level, when you draw line up you peep and sight pin, then move your pin to the target area keeping your arm straight make all movement from the waist and when you are on target pull the trigger, dont try to hold on target, when on target pull the trigger. This works for me, but everyone says I shoot too fast, but I can see nothing wrong with fast and accurate.


I think thats the worst advice given. Hold steady on target and you are sure to hit where your aiming unless you jurk or move your bow. What he is describing is really target panic and what he does is run the pin across his target and when it gets close he punches the trigger which is bad because you won't shoot well and you can get target panic.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Heres an order of how I shoot my bow.

1. Nock arrow and release to the string.
2. get the proper grip by having my hand at a 45 degree angle.
3. Look at the target you want to hit.
4. Draw back to the wall and get to your consistent anchor point.
5. Line your peep sight up with the sight housing not the center of the pin.
6. Lay the middle part of my finger on the trigger 
7. Focus all of my attension to exactly were I want to hit.
8. look at were you want to hit and not your pin.
9. Aim until your pin can float were you want to shoot
10. Trigger your shot using 1 of the 2 methods Backtension or punching.
11. keep follow through and do not jurk the bow at all as it can throw it off alot.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks!! I didn't think that sounded right?!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

In short no the level does not effect "your" sight, but in reality it will.. But you can't adjust your axi leveling, so it's a mute point.

Here is how I shoot:
relax, couple breathes
Nock an arrow, hook up and draw
Exhale on the draw
Settle into anchor and hold dead solid on the x
Pull through the shot til it breaks/let down it ain't right
Follow through and check poi... 

Now in reality it's an 8 second process that I don't think about, it just happens and I can tell right away if it's good...bad... Need to let down.

When I say I hold dead solid, I mean I don't let muskegs picture drift from the x, but I have my bow balances so that it holds on the x and just lightly dances round the x. I am an aimer how ever, not a shooter. My shot happens and that's that, I focus on aiming... Not the release


----------



## busdriver51 (Jan 21, 2009)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I think thats the worst advice given. Hold steady on target and you are sure to hit where your aiming unless you jurk or move your bow. What he is describing is really target panic and what he does is run the pin across his target and when it gets close he punches the trigger which is bad because you won't shoot well and you can get target panic.


 No, in reality thre is no way to hold steady on target and No I do not run the pin across the target or punch the trigger. I move the pin to the target and shoot when I am on target and for your information I shoot very well. If you can hold steady on target I'm sure you make a perfect shot every time.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

busdriver51 said:


> No, in reality thre is no way to hold steady on target and No I do not run the pin across the target or punch the trigger. I move the pin to the target and shoot when I am on target and for your information I shoot very well. If you can hold steady on target I'm sure you make a perfect shot every time.


In reality, Yes There are many people that can hold steady on target.

I know alot of people That shoot like this and they can do it very well. Its just not good advice especially for someone thats just starting to learn to shoot a compound bow.

If you would try a few different things to make yourself better, you would be suprized at how much better you can shoot.


----------



## busdriver51 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes I know it is best to try different ways, when I first started shooting I tried to hold on target too long, sometimes if you are new you can try to hard when it is best to make it simple and have fun, accuracy will come with practice. I shoot too fast but it works out OK. To be honest I do hold on target long enough that I am steady and make a good shot. Have a Good Season.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Shot today my first pin is set @ 10 yards and second almost sighted in @ 20 so question still yet to be answered does my level have to be perfect for me to make good accurate shots...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Bus, 

Sure you can shoot fine not holding steady, but it is not the way to shoot. If it was then stabilizers wouldn't exist, people would shoot 8-10x lens and we would all shoot 30x games day in and day out


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Shot today my first pin is set @ 10 yards and second almost sighted in @ 20 so question still yet to be answered does my level have to be perfect for me to make good accurate shots...


No. You should be fine and it shouldn't make much of a difference until you get to farther distances like 50 to 60 yards.


----------



## busdriver51 (Jan 21, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Bus,
> 
> Sure you can shoot fine not holding steady, but it is not the way to shoot. If it was then stabilizers wouldn't exist, people would shoot 8-10x lens and we would all shoot 30x games day in and day out


 Really, how long do you think we should hold steady on the target before we shoot? I'm not practicing to shoot 30x, I'm planning on shooting Deer and they may not stand still for long. You do it your way and I will do it my way.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If the deer your shooting at isn't still or 7-10sec you probably shouldn't be shooting... That's all my shot rolls into because I exhale and aim while not holding my breath... Most stable 7 seconds of your life but that's all you get. 


And holding steady ain't hard with a good stab and all. All it has to do is float on a dot. 


Bus, how far do you practice to?


Park, 

In short no your level won't matter since you can't adjust it for axis leveling


----------



## busdriver51 (Jan 21, 2009)

N7709K said:


> If the deer your shooting at isn't still or 7-10sec you probably shouldn't be shooting... That's all my shot rolls into because I exhale and aim while not holding my breath... Most stable 7 seconds of your life but that's all you get.
> 
> 
> And holding steady ain't hard with a good stab and all. All it has to do is float on a dot.
> ...


 Right, if the deer isn't still long enough and seems jumpy it is probaly best not to try a shot. About 5-7 seconds for me. I practice out to 40yds. most of my practice is at 30yds. I do not plan on shooting a deer beyond 30yds. I have had shoulder surgery and only shoot 52lbs. May try to increase to 55lbs.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Shoot at 50-60yds a time or two and see how a steady hold shrinks groups at distance...


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Shoot at 50-60yds a time or two and see how a steady hold shrinks groups at distance...


x2. a little jerk will throw you off a long ways even if your just moving the pin across the target it will through it off quite a bit.


----------

